# Macbook 13" und Macbook Pro 13"



## retrogamer (5. Januar 2010)

*Macbook 13"* und *Macbook Pro 13"*

Ich wollte mal bestätigen lassen...
Einzige Unterschiede sind also, dass das Pro folgendes zusätzlich hat:

- Akkustandanzeige durch Led's an der Seite
- Firewire Anschluss
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- Alu. Gehäuse

Stimmt das so?


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:
Macbook 13"
Macbook Pro 13"

Damit kannst du eigentlich alles vergleichen.


----------



## retrogamer (5. Januar 2010)

Also:

MBP ist/hat

- etwas dünner, kleiner und leichter
- Firewire und SD-Kartenleser
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- Alu Gehäuse

Dafür aber nan ganzen Batzen mehr Geld .... wers braucht ...
Da reicht das MB doch aus...


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Und das Pro hat noch diese Akku-Statusleiste.  
Aber ich finde auch, dass das normale ausreicht. Mein Bruder hat das und ist voll damit zu zufrieden. 

Es gibt das normale Macbook aber auch im Pro-Design. Das heißt dann, glaub ich, "Uni-Body" oder so. Ist aber auch wieder etwas teurer.  Aber die beleuchtete Tastatur würde mich schon reizen...


----------



## retrogamer (6. Januar 2010)

Jo, kann man die eig nachrüsten?
Also irgendwie aus nem Pro rausbauen oder fehlen da Anschlüsse am normalen MB?


----------



## shila92 (6. Januar 2010)

Meinst du die Akku-Leiste? Ich glaube, das ist ziemlich schwierig... aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## midnight (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub eher die beleuchtete Tastatur. Ich denke nicht, das du die da rausbekommst, kauf halt einfach ein mbp, halte ich auch Designmäßig für das einfach hübschere Laptop.

so far


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2010)

Tastatur ausbauen kannst du vergessen.Die Akku Status Anzeige kannst du auch nicht rausbauen.Vergiss es. Habe mir das MBP geholt weil es einfach das hübschere Gerät ist.Seine beleuchtete Tastatur ist fantastisch.Das MBP kostet 200€ mehr. Ich würde mir das Alu MBP holen.Das wirst du auch wenn du es mal verkaufen möchtest für mehr wieder verkaufen können. Weiß nicht aber das normale MB ist irgendwie wieder Plastik Fantastik....


----------



## shila92 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das normale auch nicht schlecht. Aber das ist jetzt wieder Geschmacksache. 

Wenn dir das Design des MBP besser gefällt, musst du nur wissen, ob es dir 200€ mehr wert ist.


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

Das Mac Book Pro hat 4gb Ram und nicht 2! Wenn du die beim MacBook reinbaust trennt die beiden nicht mehr so viel am Preis...
ich würde das Pro nehmen, allein schon deswegen, das es leichter ist...
beleuchtete tastatur ist echt gut... 

ich hole mir bald eins...


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

jo wenn man sie ausstatungsbereinigt sind beide ungefähr gleich teuer deswegen klar MbP  ps die beleuchtete tastatur ist mmn abends schon sehr viel wert und auch an sich. mit gleicher festplatte und 4GB arbeitspeicher sinds 70€


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, und dafür hat man dann noch nen sd karten leser und nen firewire...
ist shcon gut...
ich peröhnlich finde das weiß zwar schöner.. aber das silber ist auch gut und für die Aussattung, die es mehr gibt und weniger gewicht etc nehm ich lieber das silber als das weiß... ausßerdem hat das normale mac book keine glasscheibe vor dem bildschirm...


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

foin schrieb:


> ja, und dafür hat man dann noch nen sd karten leser und nen firewire...
> ist shcon gut...
> ich peröhnlich finde das weiß zwar schöner.. aber das silber ist auch gut und für die Aussattung, die es mehr gibt und weniger gewicht etc nehm ich lieber das silber als das weiß... ausßerdem hat das normale mac book keine glasscheibe vor dem bildschirm...



und alu gegen plastik


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Argument GEGEN das Pro auch wenn ich eigentlich für das Pro bin:

Der Wlan empfang des Pro ist etwas schlechter (zumindest bei der Late 2009 Generation) als beim MB Plastik. Denke das es daran liegt das Alu mehr abschirmt.

Sehe das immer wenn wir in der Meisterschule sind.Alle die ein normales Notebook haben haben besseren empfang b.z.w. bekommen das Schulnetzwerk besser. Einer ist noch da mit dem MB Plastik und der hat auch einwandfreien empfang.

Meine oben genannte Erfahrung ist kein Maßstab aber dieses Phenomen ist auch im Netz bekannt.


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

ich denke das is aber jetzt kein sooo großer nachteil... 

du wirst wenn du das MBP jeden tag mitnimmst und der sein plastik MB auch euch dann in nen paar jahren sprechen und sagen, gut das ich nen MBP habe, das is noch heile  
wobei das auch bei den anderen lapi eher noch als beim plastik MB auftreten wird...


----------

